# Judge My Mare Please



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

So, Pretty much the story is my Dad and I have an an on going dibate about my mare. (I'm not going to say what breed she is just yet) My Dad thinks she's doomed to be a "worthless" horse (His words not mine, no horse is truly worthless) but I think she's a beautiful horse with good conformation... but I could be SO WRONG... my Dad just doesn't see her ever being a decent show horse of any kind... (he only ever trail rode tho..)
I'm asking everyone to please judge her conformation as well as let me know what discipline you think she might be good at.
I'll make another post after this with photos


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

*Her Photos.*

( ~ Chloe as a yearling ~)









(~ Chloe as a 2 year old movements ~)


























(~ Chloe as a 2 year old Standing Still ~)
























(~Chloe Standing at 2 but ALMOST 3 years old ~)








(~ Chloe 3 Before Saddle ~)








(~ Chloe 3 Being ridden ~)









































So that's Chloe... Let me know what you all think! Thanky you


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Might just be my computer but the pictures aren't showing up:?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's not just you, Domino


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Domino13011 said:


> Might just be my computer but the pictures aren't showing up:?


 let me try to add them one more time..


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chloe as a yearling... (I'll add the rest of the pics in a sec I wana make sure this works)


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chloe as a 2 year old Moving.


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chloe Standing as a 2 year old


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chloe standing as a 2 year old ALMOST 3 year old...


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chloe as a 3 year old with and without a saddle...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like her. Her bone looks a bit light, and her back legs look rather... strange, but I like her front, her front legs are straight, her pasterns a good length, and her shoulder is nice. Her neck and head are really cute, too.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't be helpful but I think she's totally gorgeous! And if you love her then who cares if she wins ribbons or not


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Something about the way she moves makes me think she has Iberian blood, something like Andalusian probably.


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Something about the way she moves makes me think she has Iberian blood, something like Andalusian probably.


 I'm not entirely sure what she is... She's only registered as a Palomino.. I've had a few people tell me Morab but my vet said she looked and moved like an Andalusian cross of some sort... I had her at the race track while I was working and people thought she was a quater horse until they saw her move... shes very smooth and so easy to ride bareback and when she's just running around she glides across the ground & I'm a 3rd level dressage rider but I've never met a horse who will natrually do an extended trot the way she does... I even had my friend Dakota just ride her so I could see and that's the picture I got of him on her. She's got me baffled.... :/ idk what to use her for..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Dressage, without a doubt. Don't squander her talent!


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

Is she fast? Barrels maybe and yes she is pretty I do love Palomino's!!!!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Dressage, without a doubt. Don't squander her talent!


I agree

She's gorgeous , a horse is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not the best at conformation judging especially when it comes to legs. However I can say she has a beautiful hindquarter but her shoulder is pretty straight. She's a little camped out in the back legs. Her head is beautiful and her muscling and balance of body are great! Two small flaws that I see don't stop her from being gorgeoud  And she looks like a quarter horse to me... Love her big jowls.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Cute little mare! She looks like maybe a Paso Fino?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

To me, she looks pretty much all qh. she is light of bone, but otherwise not a darn thing wrong with her.


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

I found her bloodlines... Her dad is an Adalusian and her mom is an American warmblood (Sire was a hannoverian and dam was a percheron) I think I made about 57 phone calls this morning to track down her first owners/ the people who bred her... aparently they didn't like her when she was a yearling because of her attitude and they haaaate palominos :O 
When I got her she was a complete brat but not that bad. She is a little light but I was told that really isnt that bad. I was thinking Dressage because of the way she streches out... still not sure if thats what she'l enjoy tho.


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

For some reason i REALLY don't see any percheron in her... but shes a solid 16.2hh.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Score one for Chiilaa


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jumper399 said:


> For some reason i REALLY don't see any percheron in her... but shes a solid 16.2hh.


Now that I look, I can definitely see percheron in her neck... I wouldn't have guessed she was that tall though :shock: I thought she was more in the upper 15 hand range... 
Anyway, now that I know that she's those breeds, it all makes sense- neck and head shape of a percheron, movement and style of an andy, and body shape of a hanoverian. This is one of those 'DUH' moments for me, lol.


----------

